# how can I tell male from female?



## Brownie23 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello!
I have a beautiful brown and white feral pigeon visitor who often comes on her own, though is sometimes with 2 or 3 others coloured the more usual grey. I call her 'she' but I've no idea if she's female. How can I tell?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

If it lays eggs. lol

You can sort of tell by personality, but beyond that there's not much you can do (except for a DNA test) to tell unless you pair him/her up with another bird and see what happens.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I think most people will agree , it's very difficult to sex a pigeon . I have some hen birds that I swore were cock birds ......just when you think you have them worked out they prove ya wrong


----------



## billgarb (Aug 26, 2011)

My experience with pigeons tells me that, after observing the bird for several days, the behavior of the male is usually more boistrous, strutting, a little aggressive, especially if there is a female around and it is an adult bird. You may also note that the males are usually a tad larger, but not always, and that their foreheads are more pronounced with slightly larger necks. However, sometimes they can be deceiving.


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

Very hard to tell. I thought I had a boy, she would strutt, drag her tail on the floor...she is also quite large but then she laid eggs. At least I know now! haha


----------



## Brownie23 (Oct 6, 2011)

*My beautiful brown & white visitor*

Thanks to you all - I now think s(he's) female, as I thought all along - something about her gentleness and slenderness - not being sexist of course - just observation. As you say, males do need to demonstrate their virility and I have noticed thicker, more iridescent necks on other pigeons. Earlier in the year I noticed some of my 'visitors' displaying mating behaviour on my neighbour's roof - so, hopefully I'll get to know them as individuals eventually!


----------

